# I'll go another round. Where am I?



## Clark (Sep 29, 2014)

This is a game.

Name this popular destination, and we will donate $10.00 to the forum.

One guess each.
Thirty hour time limit. That takes it to Tues. 7:00pm where I live.


Needless to say, this place is popular with Japanese 
and Germans tourists. There was no language barrier, most spoke
very good English. Busy here. The flow of foreigners with cameras 
and tripods was non stop. We met so many different people, in 
just a short time, it made my head spin. This was certainly another
outrageous place I dreamed about visiting.





Wife's cellphone





The dude held, so I framed it.




This guy brought his own prop.
Just had to snipe him. Lol.


----------



## jacqi (Sep 29, 2014)

Monument Valley on the Navajo Reservation.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 29, 2014)

Jacqi is correct.


----------



## Clark (Sep 29, 2014)

Here's my credit card number....

Nobody appreciated that I spelled out Navajo before the images?
My wife didn't see it either. :wink:

Congrats Jacqi!
Might be the dustiest place we have been to.
Pros and cons to everything. No insects.

Great trip. After landing in Las Vegas, put 2,300 miles on rental car. Hahahaha


Donation made.
Thanks for your participation.


----------



## Heather (Sep 29, 2014)

Ha! Nice photo! Thanks again, Clark!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 29, 2014)

Clark said:


> Great trip. After landing in Las Vegas, put 2,300 miles on rental car. Hahahaha



I love rental cars. They are just more fun. (Unless the GPS dies, leaving you to drive around Miami in the middle of the night for 3 hours, in circles, looking for the obscure turn off to the rental car company.)


----------



## Clark (Sep 30, 2014)

Easy to do.

When renting in Vegas(or all of Nevada), bring printed proof of insurance.
So far, this is only destination that it happened.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 30, 2014)

Come on Clark, way too easy!


----------



## Clark (Oct 1, 2014)

No kidding.
Twelve minutes is rather quick.

Hope you folks saved your Audubon mags........


----------



## Trithor (Oct 4, 2014)

The Navajo lead was too cool, well done!


----------



## Clark (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks.

Gary,
if you find yourself traveling the Grand Circle, and end up in Monument Valley, take this advise. 
It is dry environment. The Navajo Reservation redefines the term dry.
In other words, it is twenty two miles in one direction to get booze. I learned the hard way.
Not a bad drive in daytime, doubt I could do 160 kph.
At night, all white knuckle driving. It is free range and the cattle are black.
We missed the first one by inches. Darkness is fast out there.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 6, 2014)

Yikes! Why truckers came up with the term 'steak on a grill'
Almost need infrared sensor on your windshield


----------



## Clark (Oct 6, 2014)

After the eyeball to eyeball view of the cattle, I was in slow motion.
So it didn't take long for some trucker to catch up to us. I let him by.
There are horses and some sort of 1/2 sheep 1/2 goat wandering freely about. 
Really don't want to be first going down a new road at night.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 6, 2014)

Ha, ha! Sounds like rural China. We saw lots of animals on the roads - all in the high mountains in impossibly steep terrain - dogs, horses, cows, yaks, and endless pigs. There was one dog that must have run a half mile in front of the bus before ducking off the highway at one point. Not a place I'd like to drive at night!


----------



## iwillard (Oct 22, 2014)

> some sort of 1/2 sheep 1/2 goat wandering freely about.



That's pretty funny! Actually they are called Navajo-Churro sheep and their wool used for making blankets and rugs.

Passing through the Navajo territories,never stop to look at the sheep. In their midst they are accompanied by cute little brown cur dogs used as livestock guardians and they will attack the cars,arms,cameras,etc.


----------



## Clark (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info! We never did follow up on that ID.

I thought these would be priced a bit more. It looks like the initial purchase is under $300.
Does a sheep produce more than $10,000 worth of wool in its lifetime?
Considering it is a rare breed and living about 15 years, I would think the wool is a premium.

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## iwillard (Oct 23, 2014)

Clark,

I've raised sheep for over 30 years,frankly speaking these sheep are good only for their wool if one is into making rugs. As a blanket,sand paper is far more comfy on your lap. Their meat tends to be very lean,as long as they are cooked rare to med.rare,it can get quite tough.

Life expectancy of a sheep is a very iffy subject,they are supposed to be the toughest creatures in a barn yard but my experience says,sheep are always busy looking for a place to die unless you find someone who culled them even when they sneezed and didn't keep any of their offspring then they can live a useful life for awhile. 

Oldest ewe I've had was 16 years old when I retired her to a friend and she lived on for another 6 years producing triplets at every cycle.

If you want to buy few sheep to keep your yard clipped,stay away from black faces and one of the hardiest breed to have around is a Polypay sheep. Good mothers with plenty of milk ,easy lambers and they will not break your bank account for their feed.


----------

